
The poor man's blog advertising - Sam_Odio
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/27/new-competition-for-payperpost-humori-think/
======
Constantine
This is plain genius.

As an infrequent blogger I do know that one of the hardest things is coming up
with good and relevant content, and a post about some new web business that is
starting up is not only pretty easy and interesting, but a serious cool factor
as well.

I can see this really taking off, and people even fighting to cover stories
first!

~~~
joshuaHatfield
It's visibly a joke, but I don't see why it has to be. Most bloggers that are
overlooked "beg" somehow. This is usually done by submitting their site to
tagging sites or they simply become active in commenting on social sites.

